#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Новый наезд Кураева.

## Топпер

Всех приветстую.
На новом форуме Кураева наш дьякон всея Руси вновь разразился обвинениями в сторону Дхаммы. Приведя нижеследующий текст.

«При втором посещеннии Тибета (т.е.в 90-х гг. - А. К.)  запомнилась беседа с учителем Ташидавой. Бывший чела - малолетний лама - рассказал мне о зловещем обычае, вроде бы никак не совместимом с буддийской заповедью бережно относиться к любому живому существу. При возведении культовых зданий под каждым из его краеугольных камней заживо хоронили ламу-подростка с выявленными телепатическими способностями. В монастыре, куда родители отдали Ташидаву, в 1957 году рухнули перекрытия. Работая на разборке развалин, 12-летний чела случайно узнал, что отобран для религиозного подвига. Ему предстояло погрузиться в состояние самадхи, то есть остановить сердцебиение и дыхание, и лечь в нишу, которую накрывают каменной плитой. Ташидава в ужасе бежал из монастыря, воспользовавшись метелью, и лишь благодаря этому остался жив. Не так давно при реставрации здания под фундаментом были обнаружены детские скелеты. Говорят, что человеческие останки под краеугольными камнями монастырей служат как бы радиомаяками для телепатическим контактов между разбросанными среди гор обителями. А в том, что такой беспроволочный телеграф в Тибете существует, сомневаться не приходится».
- Всеволод Овчинников. Вознесение в Шамбалу. М., Транзиткнига, 2006, сс. 95-96.

Вопрос: есть ли у кого информация по данному источнику? Что это за книга? Кто-нибудь читал? Насколько авторитетен данный автор?

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне все больше и больше становится интересен отец Кураев. ))) 

Пора исследовать его биографию. Сдается мне, что его фамилия - Гапон-Кураев!

P.S. Всеволод Овчинников не все знает: при строительстве Поталы в ее стены намуровали 35 тибеток-девственниц. И вы знаете зачем?  :Wink:  Это особое тибетское ноу-хау - *загоризонтная РЛС*, с помощью которой тибетцы хотели отслеживать запуск баллистических ракет и сбивать их с помощью летающих йогинов на начальном этапе траектории.




> Братия и сестры, помните, что время Великого поста - это время усиленной молитвы и покаяния. Мы просим вас не открывать тем и не размещать сообщений, могущих ввести остальных форумчан в искушение и вызвать ропот, гнев, негодование, ненависть, зависть и прочие греховные проявления человеческой природы.


http://kuraev.ru/index.php?option=co...&topic=21643.0

Внушает!

----------


## Борис

Топпер, заметь диакону, что *это* - 



> "один лама рассказал"


*не источник!*


И заодно напомни ему вот об этих его конфузах еще на старом форуме:

http://www.cirota.ru/forum/view.php?subj=62998
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/message.php?id=7007
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/message.php?id=463482
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/message.php?id=474198
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/message.php?id=929756
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/message.php?id=1109120

Во всех этих случаях он просто удрал из темы после аргументированного ответа.

И тут он стушуется и удерет. 

Что и можно будет публично констатировать.

----------


## Топпер

Да, это, как раз оттуда и взято. 
Не знаю, правда, есть ли смысл оставлять прямую ссылку.

----------


## Топпер

Привет, Борь.

Да я на новом форуме не учавствую.

----------


## Борис

Привет!

Пусть Иван запостит.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мне кажется, что Кураев этим постом преследует определенную цель: он _сознательно манипулирует_ (http://fictionbook.ru/author/kara_mu...#TOC_id2934745) восприятием и воздействует на память любого, кто прочтет это тред. Происходит связка: *Кураев-авторитет-достоверная цитата очевидца-Человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме.*




> В целях манипуляции сознанием приходится воздействовать на все виды памяти человека и разными способами. С одной стороны, надо, чтобы человек запомнил (а то и заучил до автоматизма) какую-то мысль, метафору, формулу («Да, да, нет, да!»).
> ...
> Рассмотрим сначала важность запоминания. Когда человек получает какое-то сообщение, его взаимодействие с памятью делится на два этапа: сначала происходит *пассивное запоминание*. Затем информация перерабатывается рассудком, и если она признается мало-мальски убедительной, эмоционально окрашенной и представляющей интерес, она «внедряется» в память и начинает воздействовать на сознание.
> 
>    Таким образом, запоминаемость и убедительность находятся в диалектическом единстве. Чтобы не быть сходу отвергнутым пассивной памятью, сообщение должно чем-то «зацепить» сознание, не показаться сразу полной чушью. Но чтобы внедриться в сознание, информация должна быть упакована в такую форму, чтобы оно запечатлелось в памяти. Человеку всегда кажется убедительным то, что он запомнил, даже если запоминание произошло в ходе чисто механического повторения, как назойливой песенки. Внедренное в сознание сообщение действует уже независимо от его истинности или ложности. А.Моль подчеркивает: «На этом принципе и основана вся пропагандистская деятельность и обработка общественного мнения прессой». Еще раньше ту же мысль выразил Геббельс: «Постоянное повторение является основным принципом всей пропаганды».
> ...
> Очень важна связь эмоциональной памяти и узнавания. В манипуляции сознанием узнавание играет ключевую роль, потому что порождает ложное чувство знакомства. Это становится предпосылкой согласия аудитории с коммуникатором (отправителем сообщения) – он воспринимается аудиторией как свой. Для «захвата» аудитории узнавание гораздо важнее сознательного согласия с его утверждениями. 
> ...
> манипуляторы главную ставку делают на *непроизвольное запоминание*. Поэтому для них гораздо важнее создать поток сумбурных сообщений, чем изложить одну связную идею, которую человек обдумает и преднамеренно запомнит. *Сумбурные сообщения откладываются в латентных, дремлющих слоях памяти и действуют подспудно, больше на подсознание. Они оживляются ассоциациями, новыми образами и сообщениями, которые их «будят». При этом для манипулятора даже неважно, как отнесся человек к сообщению, которое он запомнил непроизвольно.*
> ...


Не удивительно, почему Кураев регулярно печет *жаренные откровения*, как горячие пирожки!




> Метафоры – это готовые штампы мышления, но штампы эстетически привлекательные. Это – выраженные художественно стереотипы. Одним из главных «материалов», с которым орудует манипулятор, являются социальные стереотипы. В словарях сказано: «Социальный стереотип – устойчивая совокупность представлений, складывающихся в сознании как на основе личного жизненного опыта, так и с помощью многообразных источников информации. Сквозь призму стереотипов воспринимаются реальные предметы, отношения, события, действующие лица. Стереотипы – неотъемлемые компоненты индивидуального и массового сознания. Благодаря им происходит необходимое сокращение восприятия и иных информационных и идеологических процессов в сознании...». Обычно стереотипы включают в себя эмоциональное отношение человека к каким-то объектам и явлениям, так что при их выработке речь идет не только об информации и мышлении, а о сложном социально-психологическом процессе.
> 
>    Ни один человек не может прожить без «автоматизмов» в восприятии и мышлении – обдумывать заново каждую ситуацию у него не хватит ни психических сил, ни времени. Таким образом, стереотипы, как необходимый человеку инструмент восприятия и мышления, обладают устойчивостью, могут быть выявлены, изучены и использованы как мишени для манипуляции. Поскольку их полезность для человека в том и заключается, чтобы воспринимать и оценивать быстро, не думая, манипулятор может применять их как «фильтры», через которые его жертвы видят действительность77.
> 
>    Известный американский журналист Уолтер Липпман в книге «Общественное мнение» (1922) выдвинул целую концепцию стереотипизациикак основы пропаганды. Он писал: «Из всех средств влияния на человека самым тонким и обладающим исключительной силой внушения являются те, которые создают и поддерживают галерею стереотипов. Нам рассказывают о мире прежде, чем мы его увидим. Мы представляем себе большинство вещей прежде, чем познакомимся с ними на опыте. И эти предварительные представления. если нас не насторожит в этом наше образование, из глубины управляют всем процессом восприятия».
> ...
> Если *удается подтолкнуть крупные массы людей* видеть какое-то общественное явление через нужный манипулятору стереотип, то несогласным становится очень трудно воззвать людей к здравому смыслу, убедить их остановиться, подумать, не принимать скоропалительных опасных решений. Ницше заметил: «Так как недостает времени для мышления и спокойствия в мышлении, то теперь уже не обсуждают несогласных мнений, а удовлетворяются тем, что ненавидят их. При чудовищном ускорении жизни дух и взор приучаются к неполному или ложному созерцанию и суждению, и каждый человек подобен путешественнику, изучающему страну и народ из окна железнодорожного вагона».

----------


## Борис

Уф, Топпер, пока отбой - я повелся, запостил сам.

----------


## Топпер

Спасибо.

Найти бы саму книгу ещё. Я её в сети, что то не встретил.

Вообще, пора, конечно писать большую работу посвящённую буддологии Кураева. 
Всё-таки статья под ником "Пандаев" десятилетней давности, слабовата.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.echo.msk.ru/guests/2741/
---
Н. БОЛТЯНСКАЯ Всеволод Владимирович, я вас приветствую.
30 лет спустя", обновленный вариант и "Корни дуба", во втором томе "Вознесение в Шамбалу", о двух поездках в Тибет и своими глазами Причем, эти книги ... 

http://old.vladnews.ru/magazin.php?i...t_magazin=2032
Это эксклюзивное интервью корр. «В» взял у Всеволода Овчинникова на 13-й Международной книжной ярмарке в Пекине.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ох, осторожнее бы с такими шутками... А то ведь залезут на БФ православные, а потом на полном серьёзе цитировать будут.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Пампкин спасибо за ссылки. 
прочёл.

Овчинников вроде достаточно серьёзный журналист старой закалки.
Тогда тем более не понятно, как он мог в серёз писать такое про ламу?

----------


## Ersh

Ну, хотя и серьезный, однако все-таки журналист. Хотя бы перл про маяки для телепатических контаков чего стоит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин спасибо за ссылки. 
> прочёл.
> 
> Овчинников вроде достаточно серьёзный журналист старой закалки.
> Тогда тем более не понятно, как он мог в серёз писать такое про ламу?


Я думаю, что это - из журналистской кухни... Если просто написать трип-репорт, то трудно книгу издать. А если добавить в нее жаренного (ламы-агенты федеральной телепатической службы Тибета; они пьют кровь христианских младенцев; священник убил и съел свою прихожанку), то можно расчитывать на определенный кассовый сбор. 90-е были тяжелым временем, кушать то хотелось и Овчинникову.

----------


## Tiop

> 2-летний чела случайно узнал, что отобран для религиозного подвига. Ему предстояло погрузиться в состояние самадхи, *то есть остановить сердцебиение и дыхание*


 :Smilie: 

Кто-нибудь знаком с такой практикой, есть в буддизме такие ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Меня часто спрашивали как же ты в условиях тоталитаризма 40 лет был журналистом, и я им тогда рассказываю, что однажды в Иране я был в Ширазе, столице поэтов, и там ходят на могилу Хафиза, и старик с такой белой бородой открывает стихи, и ты тычешь пальцем на какой странице открыть. *И вот он мне прочел пожелание на мою жизнь от Хафиза "чтобы писать о звездном небе, надо хорошо знать законы астрономии". Поэтому моя сила была в моей компетентности.* То есть начальство не решалось делать мне замечания и давать указания, боясь попасть впросак. Они чувствовали, что я Китай и Японию знаю лучше их.


возраст...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И не должно ли  глубоко сожалеть - я надеюсь, что вы позволите мне в  порыве  негодования  говорить с большей откровенностью,-  не  следует  ли сожалеть  о том, что дерзко восстают против богов люди  жалкой, запрещенной, презренной секты, которые набирают в свое нечестивое общество последователей из  самой  грязи народной,   из  легковерных   женщин,   заблуждающихся  по легкомыслию  своего  пола,  люди,  которые  в  ночных  собраниях  со  своими торжественными постами  и бесчеловечными яствами  сходятся  не для священных обрядов, но для мерзостей. Это  - люди скрывающиеся, избегающие света, немые в обществе,  говорливые в своих  убежищах.

Если  бы не было  в  этом  правды,  то проницательная  молва  не  приписывала  бы  им  столь  многих отвратительных злодеяний. Говорят, что они,  не знаю по какому нелепому убеждению, почитают голову  самого  низкого  животного  -  голову осла:  религия, достойная  тех нравов, из которых она произошла. Другие  говорят,  что   эти   люди  почитают   половые   органы  самого предстоятеля  и  жреца  и благоговеют пред ним как бы перед действительным своим  родителем. Не знаю - может быть, все это ложно,  но подозрение  очень оправдывается  их тайными ночными богослужениями.  Говорят  также,  что  они почитают  человека,  наказанного   за   злодеяние   страшным  наказанием,  и бесславное древо креста;  они, значит,  имеют  алтари, приличные  злодеям  и разбойникам,  и почитают то, чего они заслуживают. То, что говорят об обряде приема новых членов в их общество, известно всем и не менее ужасно. Говорят, что  посвящаемому  в  их  общество  предлагается  младенец,  который,  чтобы обмануть неосторожных,  покрыт мукой, и  тот, обманутый видом  муки, получив предложение  сделать  невинные будто удары, наносит глубокие  раны,  которые умерщвляют младенца, и тогда - о нечестие! - присутствующие с жадностью пьют его кровь  и разделяют  между собой его члены. Вот какою жертвою скрепляется их союз друг с  другом, и сознание такого злодеяния обязывает их к взаимному молчанию. А их вечера известны; об этом говорят все, об этом свидетельствует речь нашего Циртинского оратора  (Фронтона). В день солнца (воскресенье) они собираются для совместной  трапезы со всеми детьми,  сестрами, матерями, без различия пола и возраста. Когда после  различных яств пир  разгорится и вино воспламенит в них жар любострастия, то собаке,  предварительно привязанной к светильнику,  бросают кусок  мяса на  расстояние большее, чем длина веревки, которой она привязана; собака,  рванувшись и сделав прыжок, роняет  и  гасит светильник:  в   бесстыдной  темноте  они  предаются  без  разбора  объятиям отвратительной  похоти. Таким  образом,  все они если  не фактически,  то по совести становятся кровосмесителями, потому что все участвуют желанием своим в том, что может случиться в действии того или иного.

О  многом я умалчиваю; ведь и сказанного уже вполне достаточно; а  истинность всего  или  по крайней мере большей  части  этого доказывается самой таинственностью этой развратной религии.  (Минуций Феликс, "Октавий" ).

----------

Schwejk (18.01.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Дмитрий... Один штрих... 

К приведенному отрывку следует придумать звучные слоганы:

*Христиане молятся половым органам*
Другие говорят, что эти люди почитают половые органы самого предстоятеля и жреца и благоговеют пред ним как бы перед действительным своим родителем.

*Христиане убивают младенцев и пьют кровь*
Говорят, что посвящаемому в их общество предлагается младенец, который, чтобы обмануть неосторожных, покрыт мукой, и тот, обманутый видом муки, получив предложение сделать невинные будто удары, наносит глубокие раны, которые умерщвляют младенца, и тогда - о нечестие! - присутствующие с жадностью пьют его кровь и разделяют между собой его члены.

P.S. Для тех, кто в танке... Данные слоганы и текст не имеют никакого отношения к Христу, христианству и Символам Веры. *Приведены здесь дабы проиллюстрировать методы диакона Кураева* по манипулированию восприятием посещающих форум на ресурсе kuraev.ru.

P.S.S. В процессе написания поста не пострадало ни одного младенца.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> На новом форуме Кураева наш дьякон всея Руси вновь разразился обвинениями в сторону Дхаммы. Приведя нижеследующий текст [...]
> 
> Говорят, что человеческие останки под краеугольными камнями монастырей служат как бы радиомаяками для телепатическим контактов между разбросанными среди гор обителями. А в том, что такой беспроволочный телеграф в Тибете существует, сомневаться не приходится».


Зажигает Андрюшко! Это ведь надо ещё такое придумать! Здесь явно без ЛСД или мескалина не обошлось.  :Smilie:  

А, если серьезно, это - просто средневековье какое-то! Сумерки сознания.

----------


## PampKin Head

> мёртвый человек - он уже не человек и никем работать не может и никаких функций уже не несёт.


Fritz, ты не точен. Мертвый никаких функций не несет. Но тело мертвого святого в христианстве (да и в буддизме нетленные останки\рингцелы после сожжения) несут определенные функции.

----------


## Fritz

Да, они несут функции, но только через призму и посредством определённой работы ума практикующего или верующего. Сами по себе они ничего не несут. Тем более никакой телепатии.

----------


## ullu

Вот это трава! Рыдала ))))))))))) 
телепатические маякиииииии........ыыыыыыыыыыыы.........)))))))))

----------


## Руслан

Отжог отец. Топпер, пусть веселит своим невежеством и дальше. Собака лает, караван идет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Отжог отец. Топпер, пусть веселит своим невежеством и дальше. Собака лает, караван идет.


Не может быть это простым невежеством...

----------


## Борис

> Кто-нибудь знаком с такой практикой, есть в буддизме такие ?




При глубоком созерцании должно быть. Однако осознанностть теряться не должна (ее рост - один из основных критериев правильности практики).

За подробными комментариями - это к Ассаджи, я же напомню выражение "затаив дыхание", описывающее поглощенность человека каким-либо объектом.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Ну, хотя и серьезный, однако все-таки журналист. Хотя бы перл про маяки для телепатических контаков чего стоит.


А он разве не ботаник? У него же что-то про ветки и сакуру есть?

----------


## PampKin Head

Про шаматху http://mahakala.narod.ru/lamrim4.htm

----------


## Вова Л.

Наживет этот Кураев и иже с ним себе плохую карму, ему можно только пособолезновать.

----------


## Топпер

А я вчера ещё, как раз качнул лекцию Кураева в mp3 формате, которая скромно называется "Буддизм". Два с половиной часа чистого кайфа. 
Просто песня. Он так хорошо сравнивал Буддизм  и христианство, что я просто наслаждался.
Но главный сюрприз был в конце: там дьякон начал рассказывать о Ваджраяне.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ваджрный диакон  :Big Grin:  

А где скачивали, в сети интернет?
Любопытно было бы взглянуть.

----------


## Топпер

Кажется родился новый титул  :Smilie: 
Адрес скину в личку.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Наживет этот Кураев и иже с ним себе плохую карму, ему можно только пособолезновать.


А вот ещё один яркий обличитель буддизма, ламаизма и Агни-Йоги (для них это примерно одно и тоже). Некто Питанов В.Ю. По его статьям при желании можно бестселлеры писать и блокбастеры снимать. "Дозоры" отдыхают.  :Smilie: 

http://apologet.narod.ru/sekto/text/...rih/rerihy.htm

----------


## Alex

А есть ли смысл доказывать, что ты не верблюд? Друзья, если кураевцы всерьез воспринимают *такое* - им хоть кол на голове теши... Я хотел было ответить в той теме, но так противно стало...

----------


## Tiop

> При глубоком созерцании должно быть. Однако осознанностть теряться не должна (ее рост - один из основных критериев правильности практики).
> 
> За подробными комментариями - это к Ассаджи, я же напомню выражение "затаив дыхание", описывающее поглощенность человека каким-либо объектом.


Борис, не встречал буддистских текстов, где говорится об остановке сердца. Равно как и о полной остановке дыхания, именно в такой формулировке, нигде, вроде бы, не говорится. Практики остановки дыхания в палийских текстах наоборот часто критикуются и характеризуются как небуддистские. Самадхи в буддистской перспективе это именно психическая концентрация.

Вспоминается товарищ Э. Мулдашев, по  данным которого практика "сомати" примерно такая же, как у журналиста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Так речь не о специальной остановке, а о замедлении телесных процессов *вследствие* погружения в глубокую шаматху.

----------


## Tiop

Да, это безусловно, но ведь это совсем не "остановка сердца".

----------


## Alex

Мой покойный дедушка был страстным радиолюбителем (а по уровню мастерства - вполне себе профессионалом). Соответственно, в доме всегда была масса журналов "Радио", схем, справочников и т.д. И вот как-то я (было мне тогда лет 7) взял из разных книжек и журналов по кусочку разных схем и соединил их в одну большую  :Smilie:   А потом гордо показал дедушке: "Смотри, мол - это радиоприемник!" Дедушка, конечно, похвалил меня за старание, но заметил, что схема-то неправильная. И тут я задал вопрос: "А что тут неправильно?" Дедушка не нашелся, что ответить...
Критиковать Кураева практически невозможно, потому что у него неправильно *всё!!!* И, к тому же, он вовсе не настроен на какой-либо диалог... По опыту общения с ним замечу, что человек он крайне гордый и критику воспринимает болезненно.
Есть такая дисциплина "источниковедение". Если Кураев пользуется левыми источниками (я это замечал еще в связи с "Сатанизмом..." - он строит свои домыслы о человеческих жертвах на писаниях Фердинанда Оссендовского, между тем как даже минутный поиск в гугле дает понять, что среди историков этот тип известен прежде всего как мистификатор), то он либо знает, что они левые, либо не знает, так? В последнем случае он - непрофессионал, и разговаривать с ним бессмысленно. В первом - он просто подлец, и разговаривать с ним еще более бессмысленно...

----------


## PampKin Head

Алекс, думаю, что он *точно* знает и про источники, и про *алогичные* выводы, и про *подтасовки фактов*. 

Просто сей "страстный пропагандист и исследователь" последовательно работает в направлении *дискредитации Дхармы Будд*. Почему? Так ведь нехристи, в истинного Бога не веруют; идут в ад и других туда склоняют. Посему *цель оправдывает средства*.

Вот такая кураевская упайя.

----------


## ullu

А давайте хором сделаем интенсивную практику тонглен для Кураева ну и другие тоже можно сделать разные)
представляете чего будет с человеком, когда он проснется утром и вдруг против своей воли увидит своими глазами как все на самом деле есть и за какую фигню он все это время цеплялся ....хыхых)))
умора ))))))

----------


## PampKin Head

Уллу, а вы взглядом стакан еще не двигаете?

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, а вы взглядом стакан еще не двигаете?


Нет )))))))

----------


## PampKin Head

А похоже! )))

----------


## ullu

)))))

----------


## Fritz

Тогда предлагаю переименовать тему "Новый наезд на Кураева".

----------


## Ersh

Да и правда, давайте сделаем отцу-дьякону что-нибудь хорошее. Метту там пошлем, мантру долгой жизни начитаем, практику посвятим. 
Пусть у него все будет хорошо.

----------


## Топпер

А потом опять будет страшилка ходить по сети  :Smilie: 
Я помню, как несколько лет назад, на старой кураевщине, Коля Исаев (если не ошибаюсь) написал, что   передаст заслуги Андрею Ж.
Так, через несколько лет я встречал, в виде полулегенд, упоминание о том, что буддисты сделали какой-то ритуал (чёрно-сатанинский разумеется) на честного христианина.
В общем, все боялись  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Я вчера заслуги от садханы посвятил  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Небольшое вступление.
Недавно на одном атеистическом сайте попала в тему, в которой были собраны различные "о-кураевские" материалы.  В числе прочего был вывешен давний интернет-разговор, который состоялся на каком-то форуме. Там речь шла о Кураеве, и он сам там тогда участвовал. 

Один товарищ весьма толково расписал некоторые "кураевские" моменты и на основании этого сделал, так сказать, пару-тройку выводов насчет отца диакона. Одним из этих выводов был психологический диагноз (не эзотерический!) о эмоциональном вампиризме оного исследуемого субъекта. 
Что-то типа Жириновщины, в более гламурной упаковке. Но смысл подобного "эмоционального вампиризма" тот же: накрутить всех на обсуждение себя и на этом основании "подпитаться" (или, говоря иначе, "подтвердить себя"). 
И товарищ диакон написал на это ответ. 
Первый ответ на первый "наезд", полет норомальный. 
Второй ответ на что-то другое. Все в порядке. 
И третий ответ (на обвинение в вампиризме) - ав от тут пшоол таокй текс т!! - что аж в глаза бросились те эмоции, с которыми Кураев писал этот ответ. Такие эмоции, которые бывают, когда не в бровь, а в глаз  :Frown: 

Короче. Пюлювать хочет Кураве на сущность критики в свой адрес. Ему нужно быть в центре внимания (хоть и такого и двусмысленного, и чреватого потерей авторитета). Эту свою цель он достигает с лету. И все критики и прочие самые супер-справедливые слова в его адрес лишь льют воду на его мельницу. 

Тут нужно как-то иначе. Это как - встречали наверное - сосед, сослуживец или близкий родственник, который время от времени провоцирует на скандал (ссору).  Это ему просто надо, иначе у него не получается  :Frown: 
И вестись на этот скандал -- играть по его правилам. 

Тут нужно как-то иначе.

----------


## Ersh

Сделал подношение Гуаньинь

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А давайте все вместе, дружно, в один день и час!  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> А давайте все вместе, дружно, в один день и час!


 1-го апреля можно я думаю почумится. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> А давайте все вместе, дружно, в один день и час!


Давайте!

И давайте после этого дружно, всем форумом перестанем обсуждать его пасквили - большинству-то на буддиском форме, думаю, и так понятно, чего все это стОит. Если кто-то хочет защитить Дхарму от клеветы, то лучше это делать сразу на Кураевских форумах. Ну или если кто-то найдет какой-то факт у Кураева, по которому хочет консультации - тогда конечно. А просто вываливать их желчность и маразм - так ли это нам нужно?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Одним из этих выводов был психологический диагноз (не эзотерический!) о эмоциональном вампиризме оного исследуемого субъекта.


Именно! Отец Андрей - типичный провокатор-экстремист, религиозный фанатик. Дать ему власть - в стране не останется ни одной религии, кроме православия.

----------


## PampKin Head

А мне нравится Кураев. Такой безобидный провокатор, четко понимает, *что ему ничего не будет* за его пасквили...

Для примера: написала дама книжку...

http://www.natahaus.ru/2007/03/19/in...satelnicy.html



> Руководство "Всеиндийского объединенного совета" обиделось на писательницу за книгу "Стыд и позор" (Shame), в которой описывается нелегкий быт семьи индуистов, живущей в мусульманском окружении.


И сразу получала объявление цены за свою голову!

Было бы логично ожидать аналогичного предложения от "практикующих человеческие жертвоприношения".

----------


## Топпер

Да уж.

Я вот, позавчера встречался с Ником Перумовым, так с удивлением узнал, что толкинисты за то, что он написал продолжение колец, покушались на его жизнь: подкараулили вчетвером. Правда Перумов двоих завалил, а сам отделался только выбитым зубом  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Письмо:

- Если ты, Топпер, не напишешь завтра на БФ 100 постов, то мы тебя подкараулим и изобьем! 

Твои поклоники...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Да какой же он религиозный фанатик? Религиозный фанатик, имхо, должен фанатично придерживаться заповедей своей веры. Сказано же - не лжесвидетельствуй...

----------


## GROM

Очень жалко тех христиан которые черпают вдохновение в таком поводыре как Кураев.
Жалко Кураева,не обретёт он счастья,не христианского не будейского.
Карма работает со всеми,она беспристрастна.
Православию капец наступил бы быстро,если бы все священники стали как Кураев.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Тут нужно как-то иначе. Это как - встречали наверное - сосед, сослуживец или близкий родственник, который время от времени провоцирует на скандал (ссору).  Это ему просто надо, иначе у него не получается 
> И вестись на этот скандал -- играть по его правилам. 
> 
> Тут нужно как-то иначе.


Путь к освобождению чувствующих сущест лежит через ум. 
Посочувствовать ему надо. Посопереживать ему. И не возбуждать свой ум вредными ментальными конструкциями. 

Может быть модераторам удалять темы про Кураева после первого поста?

----------


## Борис

> Путь к освобождению чувствующих сущест лежит через ум. 
> Посочувствовать ему надо. Посопереживать ему. И не возбуждать свой ум вредными ментальными конструкциями. 
> 
> Может быть модераторам удалять темы про Кураева после первого поста?


... и каждый грек - разбуди его хоть среди ночи - на вопрос: "кого ты должен забыть?" отвечал: "я должен забыть безумца Герострата!"
 :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Прослушал лекцию целиком. Грустно. Понимаю там приврать немного или что-то исказить вырвав из контекста, но такой бред нести, как например что Далай лама благословил Асахару на газовую атаку в метро...Ужос. Радует только то, что Кураев всего лишь диакон, т.е. почти никто, прапорщик. Такое звание, такой уровень даже не стоит какой-либо гармотной, научной реакции оппонентов. Вот Кураев и куражицца беспредельно.

----------


## Борис

> Спасибо.
> 
> Вообще, пора, конечно писать большую работу посвящённую буддологии Кураева. 
> Всё-таки статья под ником "Пандаев" десятилетней давности, слабовата.


Исключительно ради забывания "безумца Герострата"  :Smilie: :

Пробовал я составить в свое время кое-что. Не судите строго - 4 года назад писано...

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Исключительно ради забывания "безумца Герострата" :


Я тоже несколько месяцев назад пытался кое-что написать, не как ответ Кураеву, а скорее для тех интересующихся религией людей, которых он пытается сбить с толку:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8323

----------


## Orient

Лекции в мп3 конечно забавно послушать, но очень удручает один факт насчет этих лекций. При наборе в яндексе слова "буддизм", "будда", "дзен", "тибет" и других околобуддийских слов, первое рекламное обьявление в правой колонке, как раз содержит ссылку на эти кураевские лекции.  
И это обьявление висит уже давно. Очевидно, для Кураева буддизм, как красная тряпка, раз он или его апологеты готовы платить деньги за дискредетацию Дхармы.  :Frown:  
Очевидно это сделано и проплаченно с тем же умыслом, что и на кураевском форуме. Забавно, что по  слову "христианство" никаких упоминаний о лекциях г-на Кураева нету.  :Big Grin:  

http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%E1%F3%E4%E4%E0

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А знаете братия, что все подобные выпады дьякона Кураева можно раз и навсегда прекратить.
Есть закон о наказании разжигания меж-этнической и меж-релиогзной розни.
Есть также закон о оскорблении личности, достоинства и тому подобного.
Берете все посты Кураева прямо на его сайте. Печатаете на бумаге и прямиком в суд, а лучше в прокуратуру. Пишете жалобу о оскорблении чувств верующих и призывов к меж религиозной розни господином Кураевым.
И месяца через два после завершения процесса за спиною Кураева закрываются тюремные ворота.

----------


## Топпер

Дело почти безнадёжное. Сеть не считается средством массовой информации. Придётся доказывать, что под ником д.Кураев каждое данное сообщение писал именно он. Сделать это, особенно в условиях, когда государство заигрывает с православием, будет очень непросто.
Здесь, скорее, годятся печатные материалы на бумажной основе.

----------


## Борис

Давайте все-таки действительно не будем слишком зацикливаться на этом, взвинчивая себя. 

Пресечь поток клеветы, идущей от диакона, неплохо, но, помимо того, что эта задача - не главная, еще и решать ее надо основательно. Для этого надо бы выпустить книгу _(желательно - да, бумажную, а то их сиятельство вон с "пандаевыми" говорить отказался "до выхода их опуса в печати")_ с разбором его ляпов, со 100%-ными аргументами, с надежными _(надежными прежде всего с точки зрения религиоведческой дискуссии)_ источниками, чтобы в ответной критике А.В.К. не мог вообще ни к чему придраться.

Однако и при написании такой книги можно слишком возбудить страсти - прежде всего свои. И выставиться в неприглядом свете. Как это, увы, бывает с некоторыми нашими единоверцами в дискуссиях с православными - когда эмоции зашкаливают уже не только у клерикалов православных, но и у клерикалов буддийских.

----------


## Топпер

На книгу, боюсь, материала не хватит. А статью большую - это было бы дело.

Только где её опубликовать, вот вопрос? Кто захочет печатать большой материал на несколько полос?
А без бумажного издания Кураев, действительно, "с русскими мальчиками играющими в буддизм" считаться не будет.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

А если поговорить с Ксендзюком? Мне кажется, он мог бы в этом помочь.

----------


## Топпер

а можно подробнее? Можно в личку.

----------


## Ersh

А каким образом видится драгоценным преждерожденным единочаятелям полемика с автором, который вообще уходит от любого вида полемики?
Кураевское поле - это не религиоведение, а демагогия. И никому не нужны никакие религиоведения, примеры, и т. п.
Сказано - пьют кровь младенцев - и до сих пор повторяют. И никакие аргументы не действуют.
Кураев неуязвим. Хоть в суд на него подавай - он и оттуда героем выйдет, несмотря на вердикт.
Единственное оружие против такого рода "религиоведов в рясах" - добрый юмор и ответная доброжелательность. Оно и самим лучшей будет.

----------


## Alex

> "с русскими мальчиками, играющими в буддизм"


Ы-ы-ы!!! Это ж я!!!  :Big Grin:  

Несколько лет назад я предлагал Кураеву (через общего друга) встретиться и поговорить, чтобы не было непонимания. Кураев ответил, что "с русскими мальчиками, играющими в буддизм" он разговаривать не собирается и что это, с его точки зрения, все равно что говорить о православии с корейскими неофитами.

Я ответил, что я глубоко не мальчик, не русский (по крайней мере, по советскому паспорту), и в буддизм не играю. А в Сеуле действует православная семинария  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

"Так вот ты какой! Северный олень!" ©   :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Кураевское поле - это не религиоведение, а демагогия. И никому не нужны никакие религиоведения, примеры, и т. п.
> Сказано - пьют кровь младенцев - и до сих пор повторяют. И никакие аргументы не действуют.


С одной стороны - конечно.
но, с другой стоит сказать, что в результате некскольких лет пребывания на старом курайнике наших буддистов (в первую очередь Бориса, Алекса, Сергея Крюковского, Евгения Балакирева и меня),  количество наездов на буддистов и Буддизм сильно сократилось. Последние два - три года, я не упомню, что бы открывали жёлтые темы про Буддизм. (Даже В.Ю. Питанова удалось слегка ввести в рамки по поводу Дхаммы).

А на новом форуме, буддистов мало. Поэтому снова пошла та же тухлая волна. Сам Кураев её и пустил. Вообще никак не отвечать тоже нельзя. Хотя бы ради тех, кто готов услышать.

----------


## Alex

На самом деле, ИМХО, не стоит вестись на провокации Кураева. Посмотрите на его сообщение на форуме - ведь там нет ни малейшего намека на возможную дискуссию! Форум - это же не доска объявлений, верно? Если человек открывает тему, значит, он как-то хочет обсудить некий вопрос. Было бы понятно, если бы Андрей Вячеславович, процитировав Овчинникова, спросил: "Кто может как-то прокомментировать эту информацию?". Ан нет.

Я уже замечал несколько лет назад, что ведь буддизм - это не религия древних шумеров, о которой мы можем строить лишь гипотезы с большей или меньшей точностью. Если Кураев настроен на полемику с буддизмом - логично было бы ожидать от него более-менее грамотного и объективного исследования. А информации ведь полным-полно! Правда, языками наш дьякон не владеет - но мог бы для начала обратиться в тот же Иволгинский дацан, да хотя бы и в тот же питерский (я понимаю, что там не все гладко, но это уже наша внутрибуддийская тема). Учителя регулярно приезжают - мог бы хотя бы сходить посмотреть. Вон аджан Чатри сколько лет уже провел в России, и по-русски говорит.

Отсюда можно сделать один вывод - не нужна Кураеву никакая полемика! Он и так все знает.

Мне понятно настроение Доржо, но дело в том, что здесь ситуация ведь не такая, как, скажем, в Бурятии. Никаким судебным процессом (даже если дело до него дойдет) эту канализацию не заткнуть - напротив, Кураев сделает себе дополнительный пиар. Все помнят дело о музее Сахарова? Я тогда как раз жил напротив прокуратуры, где оно рассматривалось - вся улица была запружена бородатыми дядьками и девушками в платочках и грязных ботинках.

Мне, признаться, очень радостно было сравнить тон тем на курятнике и на БФ. Все-таки, видимо, практика дает результаты, раз у нас здесь нет озлобленности и стремления отомстить.

А темы про Кураева закрывать не надо, так как все же надо знать, в чем нас обвиняют. И если спросят: "А правда вот то-то и то-то?" - быть готовыми аргументированно и спокойно ответить. Но любой ответ имеет смысл лишь тогда, когда от вас хотят его услышать. А Кураев - не хочет.

И практику для него поделать - очень хорошая идея. Только не абхичаруку  :Wink:  

ЗЫ: Кстати, вопрос по сравнительному религиоведению: в какой религии в алтарь *всегда* закладываются человеческие останки (Кармапенко, не подсказывать!)

----------


## Ersh

Ну, может, на форуме и имеет смысл отвечать, а бумажное издание прочтут полторы калеки, да сами авторы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне понятно настроение Доржо, но дело в том, что здесь ситуация ведь не такая, как, скажем, в Бурятии. Никаким судебным процессом (даже если дело до него дойдет) эту канализацию не заткнуть - напротив, Кураев сделает себе дополнительный пиар.


Кста, Дорджо может подать в суд по месту жительства. В Бурятии. Или в районный, курумканский. )))

Вот будет песня!

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, может, на форуме и имеет смысл отвечать, а бумажное издание прочтут полторы калеки, да сами авторы.


Бумажный вариант - он не для массового чтения. Понятно, что в сети прочтёт народу больше.
Просто бумажный вариант, особенно статья в газете или журнале, - это уже нечто вещественное. Не реагировать на статью (после издания помещённую и в сети) Кураеву будет труднее.

----------


## Борис

Что касается той скандальной выставки - ее устроители получили то, что сами хотели и на что напрашивались (по морде т.е.). А за то, что сыграли на руку православным ура-клерикалам - вставить бы этим "любителям свободы" дополнительно!

Тон на курятнике и БФ... - тут, боюсь, играет роль скорее б*О*льшая дружелюбность сам*О*й Дхармы по сравнению с авраамическими религиями. Вообще же, на мой нынешний взгляд, проблем при освоении Дхармы у нас много. Более того, тут не то что "тактику" - саму "стратегию" по многим пунктам радикально менять надо  :Frown:

----------


## Грег

> ... Радует только то, что Кураев всего лишь диакон, т.е. почти никто, прапорщик. Такое звание, такой уровень даже не стоит какой-либо гармотной, научной реакции оппонентов. ...


Может и прапорщик.  :Smilie: 
Только этот "прапорщик" по центральным каналам телевидения вещает.
Там он, правда, насколько я понимаю, говорит всё ж таки о Христианском мировоззрении, а не других опускает.
Мама моя о нём хорошо отзывается когда смотрит - типа, какой рассудительный и как хорошо говорит.
 :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> А есть ли смысл доказывать, что ты не верблюд? Друзья, если кураевцы всерьез воспринимают *такое* - им хоть кол на голове теши... Я хотел было ответить в той теме, но так противно стало...


Во-во.
Человеку, интересующемуся буддизмом не придет в голову составлять свое мнение о нем по лекциям *христианского* дъякона. А если придет, то это ваще то клиника.   :Frown:  
А последователи Кураева всё равно ничего не захотят понять. Не думаю, что они христиане только потому, что Кураев дурно отзывается о буддизме. Есть еще причины. Станут ли они буддистами если остановить дъякона?

Очевидный вред Кураев приносит только себе. Да и вред этот относителен. Он укрепляет свою связь и связь своих последователей с Дхармой. Да, это будет очень неблагая связь, но это *связь* и она лучше никакой.  :Wink:

----------


## Shanti

Кураев занимается ни чем инным, как пиаром. Сейчас это модно стало - пиарить народные массы. Этим занимаются руководители страны,  законодательная и исполнительная власть. В отношении толпы сейчас -достаточно действенный метод. Тут кто кого "перепиарит" тот и окажется прав. 
Мое мнение - не стоит поддаваться на правокации Кураева и ему подобных и ввязываться в эту возню. Достаточно разместить в доступных местах сети достоверную информацию,  дающую правильное представление о различных направлениях буддизма и конкретных личностях, связанных с буддизмом. Действительно заинтересованные люди эту информацию найдут.
Надеюсь, что эпоха "пиара" рано или поздно пройдёт, и тогда Кураев вместе с им подобными полетит в трам-тарары. Их окончательно перестанут уважать и не будут на них обращать внимание. 
Если собака гавкает, это не значит, что нужно в ответ гавкать.

----------


## Alex

Да, Оля, ты совершенно права. С одной стороны, своими бреднями Кураев создает крайне негативный имидж православия (для тех, кто способен к трезвому восприятию), с другой - вызывает у думающих людей желание проверить факты.
Я сам в свое время двинулся к Дхарме *именно* под влиянием кураевских наездов на буддизм. Так что Андрей Вячеславович - в некоторм смысле мой учитель, хо-хо... А вот случаи обращения из буддизма в христианство под влиянием Кураева мне неизвестны (и такого я даже представить не могу).

----------


## PampKin Head

Я думаю, что аргументированные ответы со ссылками на хорошую литературу и переводы сутт палийского Канона на курятнике - замечательное дело для россиян.

----------


## Ersh

Приятно, кстати, что на форуме Кураева есть православные люди, адекватно понимающие буддизм.

----------


## Shanti

> А вот случаи обращения из буддизма в христианство под влиянием Кураева мне неизвестны (и такого я даже представить не могу).


У Кураева другая цель  - воздействовать на толпу и власть держащих.  В результате может быть удасться "продавить" через власть какой-нибудь проправославный закон, ограничивающий деятельность других религиозных организаций. То есть тут всё на политику завязано ИМХО.

----------


## Neroli

> У Кураева другая цель - воздействовать на толпу и власть держащих. В результате может быть удасться "продавить" через власть какой-нибудь проправославный закон, ограничивающий деятельность других религиозных организаций. То есть тут всё на политику завязано ИМХО.


Не знаю насчет толпы, но власть держащие не настолько невменяемые, чтобы послушать интернет-бредни какого-то там дъякона и не проверив ни одного факта, принять закон, противоречащий конституции. Вы что правда верите, что это возможно?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мне вот интересно, кем был Кураев в прошлой жизни... Ведь у человека явно сильная связь с Учением, судя по такой выраженной эмоциональной реакции. Связь, не в этой жизни возникшая - дался дьякону этот буддизм?

----------


## Топпер

Может это Девадатта уже из Авичи откинулся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

:Smilie:  Да вроде 2500 лет как-то маловато. Для Авичи не срок. И связь с прОвославием откуда взялась?

Может, это инкарнация какого-нибудь миссионера? Вроде святителя Николая Японского. Но тот только приватно буддизм чернил, а на публике вёл себя более чем пристойно, дзенские монахи его даже на алтарь усаживали в знак уважения. Наверно, Кураев в одной из прошлых жизней был японским православным неофитом, обращённым из буддизма в христианство. Причём из буддизма Шингон, судя по его особой ненависти к Ваджраяне. Тогда многое понятно...  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Здесь есть еще один момент. 

Кураев не столько на буддизм наезжает. Дхарма, конечно, это выдержит. 

Тут более глубокие антидхармические вещи - независимо от того, на буддистов произошел наезд или на кришнаитов.
Здесь достаточно упорное целеустремленное "вбивание клиньев" между людьми и разжигание "праведной классовой ненависти". 

Дело не в том, что Кураев сейчас наехал на буддизм. Дело в том, что он своими действиями *подпитывает разделение и двойственность*. А также в том, что своим примером "дает разрешение" другим на такое же самое поведение. 

Плохо не то, что наехали на буддизм; плохо само подобное поведение. 
Место же Кураева в современном обществе (и тиливизире) таково, что он легко может тиражировать свои штампы поведения и общения. 
Именно поэтому и надо создать условия, которые усложняли бы диакону подобные вещи. Это не столько ради него, сколько ради других людей, которые могут подцепить от него очередной штамм вируса невежества и агрессивности.

----------


## Shanti

> Может это Девадатта уже из Авичи откинулся?


Слышал лекцию Чатри, в которой он говорил, что Девадатта согласно предсказанию Готамы Будды чуть ли не в сейчас, т.е. в наше время, воплотится на земле и достигнет нирваны в качестве пачеккабудды.  Интересно, сможет ли Кураев со временем стать пачеккабуддой?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Руслан

Какая разница кто что говорит или считает по поводу Учения?

Если тебе кто-то скажет, что камень брошенный в воду всплывет, что это для тебя меняет? Зачем по этому поводу дискутировать или судиться? Нужно позволять людям сходить с ума по своему.

----------


## Neroli

> Дело не в том, что Кураев сейчас наехал на буддизм. Дело в том, что он своими действиями *подпитывает разделение и двойственность*. А также в том, что своим примером "дает разрешение" другим на такое же самое поведение.


А много ли таких "других" кто ведет себя так же как и Кураев (на его форуме и вообще)?

----------


## Shanti

> Не знаю насчет толпы, но власть держащие не настолько невменяемые, чтобы послушать интернет-бредни какого-то там дъякона и не проверив ни одного факта, принять закон, противоречащий конституции. Вы что правда верите, что это возможно?


Думаю, что в нашей стране это возможно.  Может быть не сейчас, но при определённом стечениии обстоятельств. В наших школах уже пытаются преподавать богословие (так называемые "основы православной культуры"), хотя это тоже вроде как антиконституционно.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> А много ли таких "других" кто ведет себя так же как и Кураев (на его форуме и вообще)?


На мой взгляд, достаточно. Особенно, если кто-то из них вдруг на время окажутся у власти. 

ИМХО, не очень благоразумно видеть опасность - пусть пока и не особо насущную и серьезную - и надеяться, что все само собой утрясется. Может и утрясется. А может, и нет. 
Иногда в жизни бывает нужно и побороться. Главное, чтобы это не слишком вошло в привычку и не стало смыслом жизни. "Влипание" в борьбу и опровержение может принести порой больше бед, чем сама беда.

----------


## Neroli

> Думаю, что в нашей стране это возможно.  Может быть не сейчас, но при определённом стечениии обстоятельств. В наших школах уже пытаются преподавать богословие (так называемые "основы православной культуры"), хотя это тоже вроде как антиконституционно.


Ну при определенном стечении обстоятельств может быть. Но вряд ли в основе принятия решения будет лежать мнение дъякона Кураева.
Насчет богословия в школах была уже тема. С христианством на Руси станет еще хуже. Обязаловка испортит всё!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neroli

> На мой взгляд, достаточно. Особенно, если кто-то из них вдруг на время окажутся у власти. 
> 
> ИМХО, не очень благоразумно видеть опасность - пусть пока и не особо насущную и серьезную - и надеяться, что все само собой утрясется. Может и утрясется. А может, и нет. 
> Иногда в жизни бывает нужно и побороться. Главное, чтобы это не слишком вошло в привычку и не стало смыслом жизни. "Влипание" в борьбу и опровержение может принести порой больше бед, чем сама беда.


Да ничего не утрясется. Это же сансара. Не думаю, что можно её переиначить. "Победишь" этого Кураева, сформируется Кураев-2. Ну не победим он, в каком-то смысле. 

Бороться имеет смысл со своми омрачениями. Главное, чтобы это вошло в привычку и стало смыслом жизни.

----------


## Шаман

> Бороться имеет смысл со своми омрачениями. Главное, чтобы это вошло в привычку и стало смыслом жизни.


Как Вы предлагаете бороться с омрачениями, препятствующими распространению Дхармы?


Вот, помнится, Гуру Ринпоче был крут на этот счёт  :Wink:

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну если карма наших стран настолько ухудшиться, что начнут воодить обязаловку по поводу религии, то что ж тогда поделаешь?! А чтобы этого не случилось нужно по-больше практиковать и не ввязываться в религиозные разборки - так не долго и до сектанства скотиться. Да и тем более, что пока что, имхо, буддизм развивается намного интенсивнее христианства, так что тут, так сказать все козыря у нас  :Smilie: .

----------


## Neroli

> Как Вы предлагаете бороться с омрачениями, препятствующими распространению Дхармы?
> 
> 
> Вот, помнится, Гуру Ринпоче был крут на этот счёт


Я ничего не предлагаю. 
Я предполагаю, что стоит бороться прежде со *своими* омрачениями. Причем не выборочно, а со всеми.
А для того чтобы бороться с чужими омрачениями, нужно, как Вы правильно заметили, достичь уровня Гуру Ринпоче, а для этого нужно справится со своми омрачениями. Как? Известно как. Как Будда прописал.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Достойно обета Бодхисаттвы. )))

Я сначала разберусь со своими недостатками, а потом займусь вашими. Сойдите, пожайлуста, с моей ноги! Не хотите?! Но я же прикладываю все силы в борьбе со своими омрачениями?! А! Ну не трогайте меня, пожайлуста!!! Я не хочу быть в вашей партии! Ну оставьте меня в покое, живые существа... Ну что вам стоит не беспокоить покой моего ума?!!!

----------


## Neroli

> Достойно обета Бодхисаттвы. )))
> 
> Я сначала разберусь со своими недостатками, а потом займусь вашими. Сойдите, пожайлуста, с моей ноги! Не хотите?! Но я же прикладываю все силы в борьбе со своими омрачениями?! А! Ну не трогайте меня, пожайлуста!!! Я не хочу быть в вашей партии! Ну оставьте меня в покое, живые существа... Ну что вам стоит не беспокоить покой моего ума?!!!


Ха, ха, смешно.

Кто-то практикует Дхарму, чтобы на его ноге никто не стоял.  :Smilie: 
Кто-то практикует Дхарму, чтобы выяснить а существует ли вообще нога.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ха, ха, смешно.
> 
> Кто-то практикует Дхарму, чтобы на его ноге никто не стоял. 
> Кто-то практикует Дхарму, чтобы выяснить а существует ли вообще нога.


Нероль, не надо софистики. Или ты не "работаешь с обстоятельствами"?

P.S. Когда Ринпоче заболел, то он лег на операцию - решил проблему. А не стал "практиковать Дхарму, чтобы выяснить, а существует ли болезнь вообще".

----------


## Neroli

> Когда Ринпоче заболел, то он лег на операцию - решил проблему. А не стал "практиковать Дхарму, чтобы выяснить, а существует ли болезнь вообще".


А, я поняла почему мы друг друга не понимаем. Потому что я *не больна* Кураевым!   :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А, я поняла почему мы друг друга не понимаем. Потому что я *не больна* Кураевым!


Ты уже поняла,* существует ли тот, кто не болен Кураевым*?!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ануруддха

Давайте закругляться, завтра тема будет закрыта.

----------

